# Fish Behavior



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

my female guppies, mollies, and comets like to swim realy fast up and down my aquarium's corner. is this regular behavior? my mollies and comets like to bite the tails of my guppies and tetras. i think thats a bad thing. my male guppy is like swimming at the top of the aquarium and hardly going deeper... is that bad? i had a female guppy that died a day after being put into the aquarium. it had hard time staying stable and had gunk in her mouth. she didnt open her mouth and stuff. i think thats the disease that i forget its name. one of my comet has lost like 4 of its fin; the dorsal the anal fins and the ones in front of the anal fins. will they grow back? can anyone tell me if any of this behavior and conditions are normal? thanks.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Sounds like your fish are stressed out, and your conditions are pointing me in one direction...poor water quality.

Do you have a liquid test kit? If not, get one and test your water immediately, and post the results for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. How big is the tank? How many fish and what kinds are in the tank? What is the pH and temperature? How long has the tank been set up? More information is needed on your tank.

Columnaris, or mouth fungus, is what the guppy had. The fish should have been promtpy removed, because this disease is highly contageous. As for the comet, are you talking about the species of Goldfish? That itself could lead to problems. Sounds like it had fin rot, and/or symptoms from other diseases like columnaris. Sounds like an extreme case when you say the fins have disappeared, so that means the may beyond the point of repair.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Get some test results posted asap, along with the other information that was asked for. We can't do anything to help without that information. In the mean time, let me say that comets are not compatible with mollys, guppys, etc etc. simply because comets are cold water fish and the others are tropicals (warm water fish).
The more information you can give us the faster and better we can help you.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

mmm thanks that helped alot. mm the temp is about 76-82 degrees. mmm the comet...hmmm i got it from a craft fair hehe. i think it is the goldfish kind. ummm ok ill get a water test kit pronto this weekend. i do water changes 25% once a week. what else should i do with a very small budget and small experience with fish. thanks alot =D merry christmas!!


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

tank stats are

15 Gallon
4Neon Tetras
2Fancy Guppies M/F
2Mollies M/F
2Comets

i seperated the comets into a 5 gallon tank and the male molly. i left the rest in the 15 gallon tank. the tank has been up for a couple of weeks. ill do a water test as soon as i can and will post it. thanks for your insights.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

The comet alone will need a much bigger aquarium. Remember, these fish are more suitable to live in ponds than aquariums, they need at least 75-90 gallons, and can get up to 12". And as mentioned, it is a coldwater fish, your tank is too warm for it.

I'm guessing since your tank is newly set up that is still cycling. This can be very stressful and deadly for the fish due to the high levels of ammonia and nitrites. For now, keep just the goldfish in the spare tank, and take the heater out if you have one in there...I'm hoping you are going to return the Comet to a quality fish store unless you can obtain a much larger aquarium.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Comets top out at 14 inches, are one of the dirtiest fish there are, and grow extremely fast. I'd get rid of them unless you can afford the 75 - 90 gallon tank that was suggested.
As for the other fish, they're probably suffering most from the cycling, so the sooner you can get test results here, the better for all.
What kind of filter are you running? Is there carbon in it? How much and how often are you feeding the fish? What kind of decorations and how many are in the tank?
You have maximum fish load in your new tank, and this is never an "easy fix". It's going to take time, effort, and a lot of patience to get through it. Don't give up, though... if you're willing to do the right thing, it IS fixable.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

its good that u got rid of the comets but a five gallon wont be enough


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

well there is one plant... i forget the name ill show you a pic of it. yeah the filter has carbon and a bio wheel. yes i want to return the comets i got from the craft fair. theyll take them right? ill take a test this weeekend and give you the parameters as soon as i can. thanks for the help. i will try my best to help these fish survive.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

St6_Devgru said:


> well there is one plant... i forget the name ill show you a pic of it. yeah the filter has carbon and a bio wheel. yes i want to return the comets i got from the craft fair. theyll take them right? ill take a test this weeekend and give you the parameters as soon as i can. thanks for the help. i will try my best to help these fish survive.


Just make sure your fish are in healthy condition. Sick fish are often not accepted.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

im pretty sure u could sell them to a lfs


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

see my posts of my aquarium in the pix and vids section of the forums


----------

